

Ask HN: What do you use to send emails to all your users? - vaksel

Stuff like newsletters etc.
======
jaddison
For our <http://www.snapact.com/> startup, we currently use
<http://www.constantcontact.com/> for monthly newsletters. I'd also be
interested in learning what other people use.

User signup verification and the like we use an internal mail server (Postfix
on Linux) - keep in mind that going your own route requires knowledge of how
spam flagging works, or you'll wind up getting caught in filters all the time.
SPF, DomainKeys, Reverse DNS settings and more.

Good fun all around.

~~~
vaksel
That seems pretty expensive compared to this($3-5 bucks a month for unlimited
emails): <http://www.yourmailinglistprovider.com/>

Saw that in the "Successful officeless game studio tells its secrets" link.

------
dawie
Here's some more suggestions: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=713749>

